# Sa Post Office



## johan

Can you believe this shite! Post Office claims that strike is over, however 12H45 today 7 Feb 2014 Monument Park post office is still on strike! I want my 2 f#$@ Speed Services parcels!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

dood , join the queue , mine has been there since 28th January ...

and if i told you it was posted from within joburg , to me within joburg , it would be sad . 

But to make it a better story , i got hold of the seller , bought another one , and drove 12 km to pick it up from him , now isint that better !!


----------



## Tornalca

I am waiting for stuff it has been in transit since the 17th of Jan. Not happy.


----------



## johan

Conclusion Post Office officials not only strike but LIE as well! Why can't we go back to old moral ethics; "if you don't work you don't eat"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gotta love South Africa! 

also " This post office is close" seriously if you're not gonna do your job at least write in proper English! Sorry I'm a but of a grammar Nazi at times it boils my blood seeing things like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

And this is their logo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Gotta love South Africa!
> 
> also " This post office is close" seriously if you're not gonna do your job at least write in proper English! Sorry I'm a but of a grammar Nazi at times it boils my blood seeing things like that



Yip, simple lack of: brains, education, principle, human decency, plus whatever word you can find in an English dictionary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1

lol maybe this si why i didnt get my package yet. but its not ecig related


----------



## Tom

oO...I am awaiting a parcel...and only have time till next Wednesday


----------



## SunRam

I have two international packages that have been stuck "in transit" since 26/12/2013 somewhere between OR Tambo and Pretoria. Who knows how long we're still going to wait.


----------



## SunRam

Tom said:


> oO...I am awaiting a parcel...and only have time till next Wednesday


Don't want to sound pessimistic, but chances are slim dude.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

OMG you're right!!! I didn't even get that far I had to close it before my eyes started bleeding


----------



## johan

With their spellings skills its a miracle that we receive our parcels when they do operate. I'm know going to adopt their spelling technique and refer to SA PIST OFF

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ordered something from CVS in Cape Town on 28th Jan. 
Via speed services

Still not received. 

Tracking says its in the JHB hub. So at least thats a good thing. 
Wonder if it will actually get to me or if it will get lost.


----------



## Silver

Must admit i havent used the post office this much since i started vaping. 

Prob more post office visits in 4 months than in the past decade


----------



## Tom

yeah...it already annoys me with their strike. i got a parcel still stuck in Nelspruit, since the 31.Jan


----------



## Silver

Wow, Nelspruit of all places...
Where was it coming from?


----------



## Tom

Phalaborwa of all places  its the Nitecore charger


----------



## Silver

Oh, ok. But why didnt you get it from the guys in Pretoria?


----------



## vaalboy

For the extra few rand I prefer courier to door option. Nothing worse than having to wait in anticipation only for nothing to arrive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

yip...learnt my lesson here. 340 bucks down the drain...if it does not arrive before Thursday. Thanks to the dysfunctional South African Post Office.


----------



## Gizmo

What you waiting on tom? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Nitecore 4-bay charger


----------



## Silver

Tom, if you order from the guys in Pretoria, nitecoresa.co.za i think, you could probably quite easily get it in time for thursday. They delivered mine the next day and were very helpful


----------



## CraftyZA

My replacement JM22 clone... (and protank 2 I bought from @zeegee)
*Location last scanned: *JHB NETWORKS BRANCH
*Currently has status of: *In Transit
TRACKING
LINETYPEDATETIMEBRANCHCOMMENTS
1In Transit2014/02/0722:48JHB NETWORKS BRANCHC411064264
2In Transit*2014/01/28*18:46CAPE TOWN BRANCHC418697384


When I buy from @CVS, it normally takes 3 days. Max!


----------



## Rowan Francis

they are still on strike at JHB Networks Branch ( main routing Hub) my parcel is also sitting there


----------



## Tom

Silver1 said:


> Tom, if you order from the guys in Pretoria, nitecoresa.co.za i think, you could probably quite easily get it in time for thursday. They delivered mine the next day and were very helpful


yeah...but I am not prepared to pay twice for it. then I will rather go the safe option and order the second one in Germany, where I know that it will get to me in time! pricing is just a little cheaper here, because of the exchange rate atm. Not worth the worries anymore....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom




----------



## johan

Just a suggestion; can't someone pick it up on your behalf once it do arrive and forward to your new address?


----------



## Tom

I am going to the Post Office just now and see what I can do.... and if not then its part of a learning curve. If I need to order something in SA again it will not be thru SAPO. No option for courier? No deal. I rather pay for the premium service one can get from a courier service. Its also not that much higher to justify the risk with SAPO, as they go frequently on strikes, from what I read....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

I am doing my 1st parcel with colivery today. I also dont want to use the post office anylonger even tho this is the 1st issue im having

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

this hits the nail on the head:

http://citizen.co.za/123295/postal-strikers-are-shortsighted/

wishing the shortsighted striking staff a happy life on UIF funds, after everyone turns against them by using alternatives.


----------



## Smokyg

My IGO-L is also stuck with these useless freaking striking retards! Im going to strike now as well, no IT services for anyone untill i get my package!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

What bugs me the most about the strike is that I'm not getting my #etoll bills

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Tom

CraftyZA said:


> What bugs me the most about the strike is that I'm not getting my #etoll bills


just wondering if they care....


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

my Reo is still in transit from cape mail stil hasnt hit my post office yet  

tried calling cape mail but no answer, wonder if its every going to be delivered


----------



## BhavZ

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> my Reo is still in transit from cape mail stil hasnt hit my post office yet
> 
> tried calling cape mail but no answer, wonder if its every going to be delivered



Cape Mail never answers their phones when I call.

Why not pop in by them and collect personally before transferred to your local PO


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

wont be able to make it in time 

i work in Newlands, and dont come to work with a car


----------



## Tom

so, went to the Post office today: "eish, sorry but there is still a strike....there is nothing we can do". 

Then I decided to give the guy I bought the charger from a call, and here comes SERVICE in capital letters again! He immediately said, after I told him that I am leaving SA on Thursday, that he is going thru to PTA tomorrow afternoon, and he was even willing to drive to JNB that night to hand me a charger personally!!! 

We made arrangements now that I am meeting him Thursday morning in Midrand, where he is on business anyway. I am basically around the corner, so it comes together quite nicely.

Wow, that is 100% Service and customer care. Would recommend his business anytime. There was no "but" and "if" about it. Will give further feedback here, after Thursday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

Anybody here with inside info re the Post Office strike? I'm gatvol for my EVOD, want to move on.


----------



## Rowan Francis

well my speed services parcel finally arrived today !! 17 days later ..


----------



## Tom

there was still a sign in our local Post office yesterday....saying that the strike is still on. Then there will be a massive backlog, probably will take 3 weeks or so to smooth out


----------



## drew

The SAPO facebook group says that they are back up and running at 98% but will take 14 days to clear the backlog!


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> there was still a sign in our local Post office yesterday....saying that the strike is still on. Then there will be a massive backlog, probably will take 3 weeks or so to smooth out



Stinkers!


----------



## Tom

oh...SAPO has a Facebook fanpage. lol


----------



## drew

Tom said:


> oh...SAPO has a Facebook fanpage. lol


More of a rant page


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> oh...SAPO has a Facebook fanpage. lol


Anyone here with good stealth hacking skills?


----------



## johan

drew said:


> More of a rant page


 Yip you right, I do feel better now.


----------



## Tom

but its the same with all SA institutions, how is that, offtopic:

you gotta cancel MWeb with one calendar month notice, which I did. Service running till end of Feb. Now I want to cancel my Telkom line, which also requires one month notice. But MWeb managed the line, so now I needed to get a reference number that MWeb cancelled.....and here we go, Internet completely cut because of that. But that is the pre before I can do anyhting to cancel with Telkom....
So, one day before departure I have no more internet, although I paid the provider till the 28th, and will have to pay Hellkom till end of March. If I did the cancellations in time, for cut off on the 28th...well, that does not seem to be an option. I would have been sitting for a couple of weeks without internet 
All the guy at Telkom said....that is the problem if you let your provider manage the line. However, if the provider manages it they will chase Telkom if there is anything wrong. And that happened way too often in the last few years. Random disconnect at exchange, cable theft, sudden disconnects after thunderstorms etc.
This is what I call vicious cycle...


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> but its the same with all SA institutions, how is that, offtopic:
> 
> you gotta cancel MWeb with one calendar month notice, which I did. Service running till end of Feb. Now I want to cancel my Telkom line, which also requires one month notice. But MWeb managed the line, so now I needed to get a reference number that MWeb cancelled.....and here we go, Internet completely cut because of that. But that is the pre before I can do anyhting to cancel with Telkom....
> So, one day before departure I have no more internet, although I paid the provider till the 28th, and will have to pay Hellkom till end of March. If I did the cancellations in time, for cut off on the 28th...well, that does not seem to be an option. I would have been sitting for a couple of weeks without internet
> All the guy at Telkom said....that is the problem if you let your provider manage the line. However, if the provider manages it they will chase Telkom if there is anything wrong. And that happened way too often in the last few years. Random disconnect at exchange, cable theft, sudden disconnects after thunderstorms etc.
> This is what I call vicious cycle...



I should've stayed in Ireland, I'm seriously loosing my optimism in this country.


----------



## Tom

johanct said:


> I should've stayed in Ireland, I'm seriously loosing my optimism in this country.


well, I probably could have argued, and demanded to speak to some manager...but one day before departure I am not getting to uptight on that anymore. I was just quite amazed about the lack of logic. thought that i needed to share that 
on the positive side: there is more sunshine here then in Ireland. I am going to miss that too....


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> well, I probably could have argued, and demanded to speak to some manager...but one day before departure I am not getting to uptight on that anymore. I was just quite amazed about the lack of logic. thought that i needed to share that
> on the positive side: there is more sunshine here then in Ireland. I am going to miss that too....



Sunshine yes, but not beer and the good o'l crack (gaelic crack)


----------



## Silver

Damn post office - am waiting for a parcel from CVS - he mailed it on the 28th of Jan...
I just hope it gets here... eventually...


----------



## drew

So mad right now, wasn't able to track a parcel online so made a few calls. SAPO's tracking system has crashed and they have no clue where packages are now. Just have to sit and wait and if you are lucky a little white slip will appear in the post box. What a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I've made a decision after the last SAPO disaster, in future will only use courier services like Fastway, Collivery etc.


----------



## drew

johanct said:


> I've made a decision after the last SAPO disaster, in future will only use courier services like Fastway, Collivery etc.


I never use SAPO for local, but it's an incoming international order so unfortunately courier wasn't an option.


----------



## johan

drew said:


> I never use SAPO for local, but it's an incoming international order so unfortunately courier wasn't an option.



That's a BUMMER, feel for you drew


----------



## Genosmate

Well Cape Mail have got my 20 dollar Aqua Tank from fastech and they want me to fax them the invoice etc,why don't they put their fax number on the notice they send or answer the phone!?

Anyone have a fax number for them please as I can't find it.Probably my fault should have kept it because it was on the notice they sent when they nabbed my REO!


----------



## Riaz

cant you just email it?


----------



## drew

Genosmate said:


> Well Cape Mail have got my 20 dollar Aqua Tank from fastech and they want me to fax them the invoice etc,why don't they put their fax number on the notice they send or answer the phone!?
> 
> Anyone have a fax number for them please as I can't find it.Probably my fault should have kept it because it was on the notice they sent when they nabbed my REO!



Cape Mail Fax no: 021 534 5917


----------



## Genosmate

drew said:


> Cape Mail Fax no: 021 534 5917


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Genosmate

Riaz said:


> cant you just email it?


I think that would be to efficient for those guys,they don't give email details so you have to mess around printing and running off to the fax/print shop.Thereby using paper,petrol,time,money.....what happened to trying to cut carbon emmisions


----------



## Smokyg

E-mail? At a government institution? LOL!!


----------



## Riaz

i usually email all my docs to them and havent had any issues

deon.muller@postoffice.co.za (this is at the cape mail hub)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

deon.muller@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Smokyg said:


> E-mail? At a government institution? LOL!!


Deon is very prompt and had good dealings with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Deon is very prompt and had good dealings with him.


Same here, he delivers great service.


----------



## Genosmate

Matthee said:


> Same here, he delivers great service.


Does Deon normally reply to emails,I sent him a mail on the 12th June and I've not had a reply.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Does Deon normally reply to emails,I sent him a mail on the 12th June and I've not had a reply.


He never replies to mine, but then I always just send him the required documents and know he has attended to my email when I receive the parcel (with all the email attachments printed out) a day or three later. For a general query it is problably better to phone them.


----------



## capetocuba

I was last in touch with him on Wednesday last week. He replied a few hours later. Did you give him the tracking number? On my mail I queried a US tracking number which doesn't reflect on our local tracking. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

capetocuba said:


> I was last in touch with him on Wednesday last week. He replied a few hours later. Did you give him the tracking number? On my mail I queried a US tracking number which doesn't reflect on our local tracking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 
Do you know how long it normally takes for a US parcel to arrive here it left chicago on friday.


----------



## capetocuba

Depends in type of post. A mate had his delivered to his door with zero charges 8 days after being despatched. Mine took 3 weeks and paid vat and duty

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This looks like the right place.... have to vent a little bit.

Speed Services - Overnight "Courier" from Cape Town 

It seems that parcels sent from Cape Town just take longer to reach their destination, overnight to Tzaneen is a little ambitious, an extra day I can understand but when you're paying for "speed" you kinda expect them to at least pretend to be quick about it. The last few parcels have taken no less than 4 days. I'm still waiting for one sent on the 18th of June (last Wednesday) that was only scanned in JHB yesterday (21st June), so today is day 6 for this one and it still needs to be scanned at Polokwane, usually they arrive in Tzaneen the day after that!

I asked the local PO staff why these parcels are taking so long but was met with a blank stare, I had a friend send me stuff fairly often from PE, usually on a friday afternoon and they arrived here on saturday morning every time without fail.

Is anyone else experiencing this kind of "Speed" with Speed Services?

ok, venting over..... for now.


----------



## devdev

Apprently speed courier services went on strike on Friday. That's what I heard when I went to the post office.

Don't expect much, but then that also doesnt explain why your previous packages have taken so long


----------



## johan

I was also told by my local Post Office that Speed Services staff went on strike Friday morning 20 June 2014.


----------



## BumbleBee

duckduck said:


> Apprently speed courier services went on strike on Friday. That's what I heard when I went to the post office.
> 
> Don't expect much, but then that also doesnt explain why your previous packages have taken so long


Another strike?! Oh Great!! 

Yeah, 4 parcels before this one, between 4 and 6 days to reach my PO.... funny thing... just checked some old tracking numbers and they show that they were overnight, I could have sworn they took longer than that . Why would they alter their records?


----------



## Genosmate

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like the right place.... have to vent a little bit.
> 
> Speed Services - Overnight "Courier" from Cape Town
> 
> It seems that parcels sent from Cape Town just take longer to reach their destination, overnight to Tzaneen is a little ambitious, an extra day I can understand but when you're paying for "speed" you kinda expect them to at least pretend to be quick about it. The last few parcels have taken no less than 4 days. I'm still waiting for one sent on the 18th of June (last Wednesday) that was only scanned in JHB yesterday (21st June), so today is day 6 for this one and it still needs to be scanned at Polokwane, usually they arrive in Tzaneen the day after that!
> 
> I asked the local PO staff why these parcels are taking so long but was met with a blank stare, I had a friend send me stuff fairly often from PE, usually on a friday afternoon and they arrived here on saturday morning every time without fail.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this kind of "Speed" with Speed Services?
> 
> ok, venting over..... for now.


 
A forum member sent me something by speed services posted on the 12th and it took 6 days just to get to CT from Moorreesburg........Then I still had another few days to me!


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> I was also told by my local Post Office that Speed Services staff went on strike Friday morning 20 June 2014.


 
anyone notice that everytime they do this there seems to be a few more small courier companies popping up. Soon they will strike and nobody will care

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

BumbleBee said:


> Why would they alter their records?


 
Probably trying to avoid being picked up on the system as an occurence of poor performance.

I am guessing anything that takes too long to deliver will automatically raise a flag that informs the supervisor and/or department manager that there was a problem. Someone somewhere must have fiddled it, to avoid a negative report.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Genosmate said:


> A forum member sent me something by speed services posted on the 12th and it took 6 days just to get to CT from Moorreesburg........Then I still had another few days to me!


 
They say that everyone is so chilled and relaxed in CT and that it is such a cool and happy place, but this isn't funny anymore! I'm just gonna stop buying crap from anyone in CT if this goes on like this, which is a real pity because the guys I'm buying from are really sharp when it comes to customer service.


----------



## johan

Pay a little more and make use of couriers like MDS Collivery, Aramex and the like - problems sorted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i found out today about PnP (shop to shop) courier services, they guarantee next day delivery anywhere in SA, aparantly you buy a sleeve, fill in the waybill, drop it in the courier box and the next day the person receives their goods... might be worth looking into at R99 for the sleeve

They use Aramex...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> i found out today about PnP (shop to shop) courier services, they guarantee next day delivery anywhere in SA, aparantly you buy a sleeve, fill in the waybill, drop it in the courier box and the next day the person receives their goods... might be worth looking into at R99 for the sleeve
> 
> They use Aramex...


See, yet another courier option after a PO strike, That is a great idea! .... if only our PnP was a little more accessible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I try never to use Speed Services... they suck! Courier is cheaper and they pick up from my door and deliver to door... Speed Services I have to go to the stinking PO... I have to use Speed Services sometimes because my one mate lives in the bush!


----------



## thekeeperza

Metal Liz said:


> i found out today about PnP (shop to shop) courier services, they guarantee next day delivery anywhere in SA, aparantly you buy a sleeve, fill in the waybill, drop it in the courier box and the next day the person receives their goods... might be worth looking into at R99 for the sleeve
> 
> They use Aramex...


That Aramex drop box is the business. MDS quoted me R300 and 5 days to send the taste box to Tzaneen. R99 Aramex sleeve from PnP - done deal dropped on Friday afternoon and arrived on Monday.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek

thekeeperza said:


> That Aramex drop box is the business. MDS quoted me R300 and 5 days to send the taste box to Tzaneen. R99 Aramex sleeve from PnP - done deal dropped on Friday afternoon and arrived on Monday.


 thank you Aramex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When I left the shop at 17:00 yesterday the last thing I did was check my tracking number again, nothing happening, still sitting in joburg. I checked this morning again and guess what, it was scanned in at my PO yesterday at 14:45 

So anyway, got my stuff.... tracking doesn't reflect that parcel was collected yet.... useless !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

just a question for the guys importing, when you have your local trcking number and the parcels are sitting at the hub, do you proactively email copies of the invoices to the hub before they ask for it?

or wait till they request it?

i sometimes feel waiting for them to request it prolongs the whole process and just accept the inevitable vat/ duties


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> just a question for the guys importing, when you have your local trcking number and the parcels are sitting at the hub, do you proactively email copies of the invoices to the hub before they ask for it?
> 
> or wait till they request it?
> 
> i sometimes feel waiting for them to request it prolongs the whole process and just accept the inevitable vat/ duties


I hound them over the phone and the moment the parcel has a shelf number at the hub then I take my invoices with and pay what needs to be paid. 

I do personally think that we should get a discount on the import duties simply for how ineffecient and slow customs is.


----------



## Riaz

im so sick of phoning them all the time, they are real slap gatte!

as for the discount, i seriously doubt that bud.


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> im so sick of phoning them all the time, they are real slap gatte!
> 
> as for the discount, i seriously doubt that bud.


I agree with you

What was shocking was that I had collected my parcel from customs before the status had changed to "notification sent" and then 3 weeks later a collection slip came through.

So their system is not updated adequately.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> I agree with you
> 
> What was shocking was that I had collected my parcel from customs before the status had changed to "notification sent" and then 3 weeks later a collection slip came through.
> 
> So their system is not updated adequately.


that happens to me EVERYTIME i collect directly from the hub

sometimes even after ive collected from the PO i get this notification LOL

ai, its the world we live it hey

gotta love it


----------



## Snape of Vape

Orders from USPS have no form of tracking after they leave the US, this has been frustrating me and making me swear more than you can even begin to imagine!!

You call the post office, no idea, check online, no answer, email them, not in the country. Have to check at my local post office in the "box with international parcels" and hope and pray that it has arrived


----------



## Matt

Snape of Vape said:


> Orders from USPS have no form of tracking after they leave the US, this has been frustrating me and making me swear more than you can even begin to imagine!!
> 
> You call the post office, no idea, check online, no answer, email them, not in the country. Have to check at my local post office in the "box with international parcels" and hope and pray that it has arrived


 
You dont get a notification? Im waiting on a parcel from us should i just go to the post office and check?


----------



## shabbar

try 17 track global

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

once your parcel lands in SA its assigned a local tracking no 

i only use 17 track and ems


----------



## Snape of Vape

@shabbar I've picked up a package already and had it at home when the guys from the post office was still telling me my package isn't in the country yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml
http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/


----------



## BumbleBee

I had a parcel come from the states that just never seemed to get here. After about 6 months the supplier got the parcel back and sent me a photo of the lable, turns out it had arrived at my local PO 2 weeks after being sent from the states and had sat there for 3 months before being sent back. I had to pay for shipping, again!


----------



## BhavZ

Matt said:


> You dont get a notification? Im waiting on a parcel from us should i just go to the post office and check?


if you have a tracking number call them and ask if you can collect


----------



## shabbar

BumbleBee said:


> I had a parcel come from the states that just never seemed to get here. After about 6 months the supplier got the parcel back and sent me a photo of the lable, turns out it had arrived at my local PO 2 weeks after being sent from the states and had sat there for 3 months before being sent back. I had to pay for shipping, again!


 
man would i be in the "moer in"


----------



## BumbleBee

shabbar said:


> man would i be in the "moer in"


They had to call security to show me where the door was, seems I forgot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

*SAPO runs out of money to buy fuel for its vehicles - COPE*

*SAPO IS BUST & ITS FLEET IS GROUNDED

12 August 2015

Congress of the People has for some time been drawing attention of the public to the dire financial situation at SAPO. Now it has virtually come to a standstill.

SAPO has no money to but fuel. SAPO vehicles cannot, therefore, collect mail from post boxes. Its trucks can no longer do the Durban to Cape Town route, and other routes as well. The SAPO fleet is grounded, The credit cards are no longer functional.

The situation at SAPO is literally and figuratively hopeless.

Post office to post office delivery has stopped.

The negative impact on the economy is considerable. What is happening at SAPO is symptomatic of the malaise afflicting state owned enterprises. The Zuma administration planted cadres in state owned enterprises and is now reaping the whirlwind.

Zuma’s legacy will be a shattered economy and a failing state.

Congress of the People reiterates that 55% of SAPO shares should be sold to the private sector. SAPO cannot recover and the Treasury is too depleted to help it.

The longer ANC supporters keep Zuma and his administration in office, the faster South Africa will speed toward economic destruction. Very soon taxpayers will be called upon to pay higher taxes and even a wider range of taxes to keep the government afloat.

Those of us who broke away from the ANC to form Congress of the People knew too well what was in store for the country under Zuma. We had seen the red lights flashing and we broke away. After seven years the eyes of people such Julius Malema and Zwelinzima Vavi have also been opened. We have no doubt that very soon all of those who gave Zuma blind support will see daylight also. 

SAPO is the harbinger of what is to come.

Statement issued by Dennis Bloem, COPE spokesperson, August 12 2015
*


----------

